# "Bike Arena Sauerland" MTB-Touren, Status ?



## ratze_73 (17. Mai 2019)

Moinsen, 

ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr in der "Bike Arena Sauerland" unterwegs. Die letzte Tour dort, die "Diemelseetour" fand ich von der Beschilderung, landschaftlich und von den Trails her, leider echt wenig überzeugend. Müsste so ca. 2010 gewesen sein. Die "DIMB" auf Ihrer HP berichtet ja über die MTB-Touren dort auch wenig positives. Schade, das auf der "DIMB"-HP kein Datum der Touren-Tests steht.

Jedenfalls, gibt es diesbezüglich "Updates" ? Weiß eine/einer was aktuelles (seit wann ?), bzw. genaueres ob sich in der "Bike Arena Sauerland was getan hat ?

 Danke im Voraus !


----------



## Merrakon (22. Mai 2019)

Laut meiner Anfrage von vor ein paar Monaten ob das nördliche Sauerland mehr Anbindung findet,  MtB sowie RR Touren, wurde mir gesagt dass derzeit keine weiteren Ausbaupläne vorliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratze_73 (24. Mai 2019)

Moin Merrakon, danke für Deine Info. Dann ist ja eher davon auszugehen, das die bestehenden Bike-Arena-Touren auch nicht gewartet werden (aktuelle Beschilderung, GPS-Daten und etc.)


----------



## Merrakon (22. Mai 2020)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Moin Merrakon, danke für Deine Info. Dann ist ja eher davon auszugehen, das die bestehenden Bike-Arena-Touren auch nicht gewartet werden (aktuelle Beschilderung, GPS-Daten und etc.)


wartung:
In der Tat:
Bin letztens die beiden Touren rund um kallenhardt und Rüthen gefahren, hab mich beide Male verfahren.
Schilder zugewachsen oder gänzlich verschwunden.


----------



## ratze_73 (24. Mai 2020)

Danke für die Information !


----------



## Kraxler23 (11. September 2020)

Moin, also die ganzen offiziellen Runden kann man mehr oder minder vergessen, quasi hauptsächlich Forstwegrunden, Schwierigkeit bezieht sich wohl immer nur auf HM und Länge. Trail Quartett in Willingen ist da glaube ich die einzige Ausnahme. Gleiches Trauerspiel bei den offiziellen Wanderwegen, quasi ausschließlich Forstwege. Alles Augenwischerei und Marketing, ein bisschen kurz gedacht wienich finde. Das kann z. B. der Osten wesentlich besser.


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2020)

Wenn man die Offiziellen Touren nicht mag dann schaut man halt bei den üblichen Verdächtigen nach GPS Daten und sucht sich ne Tour.

Habe ich jetzt zwar auch schon ne weile dort nicht gemacht aber früher waren immer Nette Runden dabei.


----------



## Kraxler23 (11. September 2020)

Ja und dann beschwert sich der Förster und verweist auf die offiziellen Runden... Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Und der doofe ist wieder der Mountainbiker der "Querfeldein" fährt obwohl es ja die "tollen" offiziellen (fake)-MTB Touren gibt .


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2020)

Kraxler23 schrieb:


> Ja und dann beschwert sich der Förster und verweist auf die offiziellen Runden... Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz. Und der doofe ist wieder der Mountainbiker der "Querfeldein" fährt obwohl es ja die "tollen" offiziellen (fake)-MTB Touren gibt .


Mich hat in Willingen noch nie jemand auf die offiziellen Touren verwiesen.


----------



## Catsoft (12. Oktober 2021)

War auch am WE in Willingen um mir die Lage nach 10 Jahren mal anzuschauen. Ich fand die Trailtour wenig überzeugend. Die Trails bergauf waren mit nassen Wurzeln gespickt, die Schilder sehr sparsam und die die Forstwege teilweise extrem matschig durch die ganzen Fahrzeuge. Abbrechen musste ich die Tour dann gegen Ende wegen Sperrungen zu Forstarbeiten. Auf der nächsten Tour nach Witterberg und zurück gab es dann Sperrungen wegen Jagd. Fake-MTB-Touren trifft es schon ganz gut. Ich war dann Sonntag in Brilon, das hat was!


----------



## Helius-FR (12. Oktober 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War auch am WE in Willingen um mir die Lage nach 10 Jahren mal anzuschauen. Ich fand die Trailtour wenig überzeugend. Die Trails bergauf waren mit nassen Wurzeln gespickt, die Schilder sehr sparsam und die die Forstwege teilweise extrem matschig durch die ganzen Fahrzeuge. Abbrechen musste ich die Tour dann gegen Ende wegen Sperrungen zu Forstarbeiten. Auf der nächsten Tour nach Witterberg und zurück gab es dann Sperrungen wegen Jagd. Fake-MTB-Touren trifft es schon ganz gut. Ich war dann Sonntag in Brilon, das hat was!


Was kann Willingen, oder die Tour jetzt dafür das es Nass/Matschig war ?
Auch Sperrungen für Jagt oder Forstarbeiten können halt mal passieren.

Sehr Sinnfreie Bewertung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2021)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War auch am WE in Willingen um mir die Lage nach 10 Jahren mal anzuschauen. Ich fand die Trailtour wenig überzeugend. Die Trails bergauf waren mit nassen Wurzeln gespickt, die Schilder sehr sparsam und die die Forstwege teilweise extrem matschig durch die ganzen Fahrzeuge. Abbrechen musste ich die Tour dann gegen Ende wegen Sperrungen zu Forstarbeiten. Auf der nächsten Tour nach Witterberg und zurück gab es dann Sperrungen wegen Jagd. Fake-MTB-Touren trifft es schon ganz gut. Ich war dann Sonntag in Brilon, das hat was!


Ich glaube da hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren nix getan.  Die offizielen touren sind Bauernfänger


----------



## Marc_Bo (13. Oktober 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hat sich in den letzten 10 Jahren nix getan.  Die offizielen touren sind Bauernfänger


Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht, was soll sich deiner Meinung nach den ändern, damit es keine Bauernfängerei ist?


----------



## WasgauBike (13. Oktober 2021)

Moin,
bin hier gerade auf Familienbesuch im Sauerland. Die Wege im „ehemaligen“ Wald sind, dank der Bemühungen das Opferholz des Borkenkäfers zu verarbeiten, mit Fahrrinnen und Sperrungen durchzogen!
Wenn mal ein Trail in Komoot angezeigt wird, dann sieht’s dort wie durch Zufall … so aus!!


----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2021)

Marc_Bo schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht, was soll sich deiner Meinung nach den ändern, damit es keine Bauernfängerei ist?


Wenn es trails gibt


----------



## Marc_Bo (13. Oktober 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> Wenn es trails gibt


Es ist aber leider nicht der Gedanke hinter der Bike Arena, die ganzen tollen Trails zu offenbaren. Wenn man Trails fahren will geht in den Trailground oder Trailpark, abseits dessen muss man sich als nicht Lokal einen Bike Guide suchen, oder ein bisschen Abenteuerlust  
Meine Generation kann sogar noch Karten lesen, und man glaubt gar nicht was man da so tolles findet, Google Maps hilft auch hin und wieder. Trailforks, Koomot...Strava es gibt so viel um Trails & Touren zu finden.
Die Bike Arena ist nicht dafür zuständig, der Fokus ist hier ganz ein anderer, abgesehen von ein zwei Touren. Aber auch die müssen mit Wald und Wegebesitzer abgeklärt sein, ansonsten gibt das nur ärger.


----------



## piilu (13. Oktober 2021)

Marc_Bo schrieb:


> Es ist aber leider nicht der Gedanke hinter der Bike Arena, die ganzen tollen Trails zu offenbaren. Wenn man Trails fahren will geht in den Trailground oder Trailpark, abseits dessen muss man sich als nicht Lokal einen Bike Guide suchen, oder ein bisschen Abenteuerlust
> Meine Generation kann sogar noch Karten lesen, und man glaubt gar nicht was man da so tolles findet, Google Maps hilft auch hin und wieder. Trailforks, Koomot...Strava es gibt so viel um Trails & Touren zu finden.
> Die Bike Arena ist nicht dafür zuständig, der Fokus ist hier ganz ein anderer, abgesehen von ein zwei Touren. Aber auch die müssen mit Wald und Wegebesitzer abgeklärt sein, ansonsten gibt das nur ärger.


<moderativ entfernt> Wenn eine Urlaubsregion damit wirbt, dass die so und so viele km mtb touren im Angebot haben. Kann man als Besucher wohl mehr erwarten als einen Rundkurs über Forststrassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc_Bo (14. Oktober 2021)

piilu schrieb:


> <moderativ entfernt> Wenn eine Urlaubsregion damit wirbt, dass die so und so viele km mtb touren im Angebot haben. Kann man als Besucher wohl mehr erwarten als einen Rundkurs über Forststrassen


Nur zu darfst dich gerne Ehrenamtlich dafür einsetzen. Zwingt dich auch niemand hier her zu kommen um ein kostenloses Angebot zu nutzen. Darst gerne konstruktive Kritik einbringen, Beleidigungen kannst du dir aber gerne stecken.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich komme von "hier" und behaupte selbst, dass die Touren verar***e sind.

Wenn man sich auskennt, bekommt man dann doch was nettes zusammen (S3 auch möglich).

Ansonsten ist es aber wirklich nur HM sammeln auf breiten Pfaden. Schätze den Trailanteil auf 10%. Beim Transfer den Berg hoch hab ich ja nichts gegen breite Wege. Runter ist es dann meistens genau so... oder halt so Dinge wie um den toten Mann hier... Tiefe Pfützen im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst da die paar Trails zerfahren sind und das Wasser nicht mehr vernünftig abfließen kann.

Der kommende Grenztrail hier in Waldeck Frankenberg wird auch mit E-Bike Ladestation gespickt. Das wird wohl dementsprechend auch fahrtechnisch interessant werden nach einem Jahr drüber fahren mit E-Bikes 🤦🏻‍♂️

Irgendwie habe ich das Jahr über auch begonnen mein MTB weniger zu fahren (leider).

Die hier ausgeschriebenen Touren fahre ich auch, aber mit dem Gravel. Da kann ich mehr Kilometer und Höhenmeter machen in kürzerer Zeit (die KOM'S bei Strava, wenn ich sie denn kenne vorher, Rücken in greifbare Nähe). 

Meiner Meinung nach "Radtouren", dass MTB Fahrwerk ist nicht nötig!


----------

